# Which is best psu [smps] ?



## Diwakar Geek (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys i want a new psu branded for my pc.i have chose 2 psu from flipkart soo suggest me which one is better for me because i have already burnt psu of (ADCOM) 600w but i don't know why it burnt i think due to my heavy graphic card.

my pc specification :-

Motherboard :- Asus M4N68T-M V2
Processor :- AMD Phenom II X2 550 with 3.10GHz (not overclocked)
Graphic card :-ZOTAC GeForce GTX 550 Ti  [ link -  ZOTAC - It's time to play! - GeForce® GTX 550 Ti ]
Hard Drive :- 500gb 
Ram :- 4gb - ddr3 [667 mhz]
psu :- Hytech ht 450w-p4 [230v/115v] that come with my cabinet and another i have adcom 600w [burnt]
dvd :- Lg super multi
fan :- 2 external fan (after some time i add 2 more fan)

The 2 psu :-
1.Seasonic S12II 620 Watts PSU
2.Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU

Note :- i am heavy gamer that i run my pc about 6-7 hour.
Soo suggest me which is best for my machine.


----------



## havoknation (Sep 25, 2012)

Corsair CX500 if strict on budget else Seasonic S12 520w is a way to go.


----------



## Diwakar Geek (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for reply, NO my budget is open till to rs.5500.what about the seasonic s12 620w.when i play battlefield 3 on my pc with adcom psu it run normally but after some day it shut down it self to heat soo is seasonic s12 620w is good with more power and durability.?


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 26, 2012)

Diwakar Geek said:


> Thanks for reply, NO my budget is open till to rs.5500.what about the seasonic s12 620w.when i play battlefield 3 on my pc with adcom psu it run normally but after some day it shut down it self to heat soo is seasonic s12 620w is good with more power and durability.?


520W is more then enough as per your config


----------



## Diwakar Geek (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for all reply's.Today i bought OCZ Fatal1ty 550W Modular Gaming Power Supply link :-*goo.gl/PnFq .i think that my psu is more better and power full because it designed by Johnthan Wendel = the 12x world gaming champion ship winner.soo this is my first day and its awesome psu and i recommend to buy it.


----------



## acewin (Sep 28, 2012)

so you bought it


----------



## Diwakar Geek (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes @acewin , it is awesome.


----------

